# Moots at Interbike



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

So last year it was the Comooter. What's it going to be this year? Anybody got the scoop?


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

My bet, it's 650b mountain bikes of some sort. 
Though I'll know on Monday.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I am betting road.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

This must be it. 14.5 RSL (really sick light?)


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

More details on the Vamoots RSL.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/on-show-interbike-2009-part-2

"Moots is continuing to stick to its titanium guns with a new Vamoots RSL (Race Super Light) road frame..."


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Another article on the RSL.

http://bicycling.com/blogs/thisjustin/2009/09/21/interbike-2009-1/


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like they are also jazzing up the font on the decals and changing up the design a bit too.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Looks nice.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

The frame is great looking althought I HATE the look of the fork.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Just put a deposit on one.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Omg*

We have a demo RSL in the store, and it's SICK light! I have an SL and it's now obsolete!!:cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> We have a demo RSL in the store, and it's SICK light! I have an SL and it's now obsolete!!:cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


I want a RSL BAD!!!

Does your shop have an ETA for a current order? I thought they weren't going to be out until Feb/Mar....


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, they are collecting orders right now. Here is reply from Moots:
"Were are starting to cut tubing towards the end of the Month.
The frames should be available to ship mid Feb. FYI, we have 30 on pre order."
Its OK, I can still ride my old VM.


----------

